# a theory on makeup and flash photography



## redambition (Dec 3, 2007)

i had some photos taken of me at a party the other week - and i look really ghostly in the face area.

i was assuming that it was because i'd worn products with sunscreen in them - my moisturiser and foundation both had an SPF 15. (yeah i know.. bad! i had nothing else to use...)

today i was chatting to someone who moonlights as a makeup artist, and firstly she told me that my foundation was too light and i should use a darker one. negative on that - a shot in natural light earlier in the evening looks fine. it's also the foundation colour i wear all the time... and the next shade darker makes me look like a roast.

after that was vetoed, she told me it must be because the colour is too cool on my skin, and i should use a warmer base instead. i got really confused here - as i was wearing a warm (yellow base) foundation in the picture.

has anyone ever heard of this theory? could a foundation that's too pink or too light cause brilliant ghost white skin in flash photography?


----------



## Regalis (Dec 3, 2007)

it's a bit backwards, but even though yellow is a warm colour, it's considered the 'cooler' shade, when it comes to foundation. So I can only assume she means you should wear a pink/peach based shade, rather than a yellow based one? I do know for a fact that foundations with SPF cause that ghostly effect  in flash photos; I'm a little fuzzy as to why, but I guess the SPF formula reflects somehow. HTH


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 3, 2007)

Actually, certain foundations naturally reflect light, that is what causes the face to look so pale in photos. For example, hyperreal will make u paler, studio tech will not.


----------



## jenii (Dec 3, 2007)

The SPF you use is probably titanium dioxide. When the flash of a camera hits it, your face gets a white cast to it.


----------



## redambition (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's a combo of a couple of the above i think. "glowy" foundation and SPF...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know all this.  Good thread, redambition.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yea, titanium dioxide reflects light, which is why some people experience 'white face' in photos, esp with mineral foundation (though I think it depends on how much TD is in it...)

like another poster, same thing goes for anything with light reflective properties in it (anything 'luminizing' or 'illuminating'). For example, I have under eye bags with some darkness, so I sampled Touche Eclat since a counter lady recommended it. It reflected the darkness, but accentuated my bags like crazy! It kinda sucks cuz so many eye concealers are like that, though I know touche eclat isn't necessarily a concealer.


----------



## user79 (Dec 6, 2007)

Unless the person taking the picture has some skills as a photographer, most flash pics that make people look white and ghostly in the face is because the photograph is simply overexposed, and has nothing at all to do with your makeup. If it was just a snapshot someone took of you on their point&shoot digital cam and used the auto settings with flash, probably the pic is just overexposed. Flash photography is a more challenging area of photography to get right, so I wouldn't worry that it's something wrong with your makeup immediately...


----------



## thestarsfall (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I wouldnt chalk it up to makeup right away...I mean, I get darker in flash photography.  If I take a pic in natural light I look pale as a ghost (I would be really light-porcelain skin...esp in the winter) but if you take the same look and use flash on the camera (red-eye reduction flash, not just auto) I look light-medium skintoned.


----------



## tink (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Unless the person taking the picture has some skills as a photographer, most flash pics that make people look white and ghostly in the face is because the photograph is simply overexposed, and has nothing at all to do with your makeup. If it was just a snapshot someone took of you on their point&shoot digital cam and used the auto settings with flash, probably the pic is just overexposed. Flash photography is a more challenging area of photography to get right, so I wouldn't worry that it's something wrong with your makeup immediately..._

 
This is a super old post but I really wanted to say that I'm fairly certain it is her makeup. I have this problem. I cannot, for the life of me, find a foundation that offers decent coverage and does not make my face pale/white in photos. If I do not wear any foundation at all the color of my face is fine. If I do wear foundation...HELLO CASPER!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 14, 2008)

I recently am finding that I have the same problem. When I take non flash photos my face looks pretty matte. But I'm noticing that certain photos with flash that I take I LOOK TOTALLY YELLOW!!!!
It's terrible now to the point  i really don't want to take pictures because i look kinda freakish.

I'm currently using concealer in select cover-up NW 45 and Studio Fix in C7 (yellow undertones)

I can't continue like this


----------



## raen (Dec 15, 2008)

It's because of the titanium dioxide. 
I adjust the flash level on my camera when I take pictures and that usually takes away the white face look.
MissChievous said it right; it's got nothing to do with your makeup, it's usually just the photographer or camera itself.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Actually, certain foundations naturally reflect light, that is what causes the face to look so pale in photos. For example, hyperreal will make u paler, studio tech will not._

 
Ugh!! I was wondering why I always looked more pale in photos...so its because I use Hyperreal foundation?? Hmm....maybe I should be switching foundation??


----------



## innocent (Dec 17, 2008)

i think maybe some of you are jumping to conclusion. while it is true that some powders and foundations reflect light, it is also the matter of light alone, so, avoid using flash, or direct light into your face. light should always be a little on the side of the face to accentuate it's three dimensionality by making shadows.


----------

